# Nicknames?



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

We started talking about nicknames in another thread and I thought it would be fun to talk about the funny nicknames we have for our Chis. I'll start:

Beverly is almost always called BB or Little Girl.
Bentley is almost always called Ben Ben or Little Boy.

My parents have wiener dogs and their's are funny too:
Weenie: Wiener
Teenie: Little Babe
Beanie: Green Beans


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily-Lil 
Chichi- Chi
Dottie- precious or princess.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine have many (very silly) nicknames.
Harley is Moo, i am not sure he knows that his real name is Harley any more lol. He answers to Mr Moo, Moo Moo, Moomin, Moomintroll, Moomintrude, Oom and Umlauts.
Delilah is Lilah, Lilac, LaLa, Madame Lala, LaLa Waawaa, De LaLa, Lollop.
Mouse is Mouse-Mouse, Mousie, Mousie Beaucoup, Mousipan, Susan.
Jasper is Jaspertle Musan, Spertle, Spertie, Ickle Bwown Fing, or just Bwown.
Bibi is Weeble, Flea, Squeeble, Beep Beep, Tiny Clanger, Small, Baby Girl

I did say they were very silly lol


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Mine have many (very silly) nicknames.
> Harley is Moo, i am not sure he knows that his real name is Harley any more lol. He answers to Mr Moo, Moo Moo, Moomin, Moomintroll, Moomintrude, Oom and Umlauts.
> Delilah is Lilah, Lilac, LaLa, Madame Lala, LaLa Waawaa, De LaLa, Lollop.
> Mouse is Mouse-Mouse, Mousie, Mousie Beaucoup, Mousipan, Susan.
> ...


I love these. We also call Beverly, Beverlopiantube. I have no idea why! We have also called Bentley, Detective Benson and Sheriff Romero.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I love these. We also call Beverly, Beverlopiantube. I have no idea why! We have also called Bentley, Detective Benson and Sheriff Romero.


I love these, it is always the strange and random ones that stick lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My chis have a lot of nicknames, some silly ones too. lol

Lilo: Lilou, Lils, Bibi, Lilou Baby, Liloni, Liloxy, Liloni Macaroni (lol), Lilou Bear, 'petite puce' ('little flea' in french lol), Princess, etc.

Rocky: Rox, Roxy, Rockini, Roxini, Baby Rox, Rock Star, Little Man, "petit poulet" or even "petit poulet frit" ("little chicken" or "little fried chicken" in french lol), etc.

Some that we use for both: Monkey, Munchkin, Munchkini, Munchews, Little Things, etc.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

> Mouse is Mouse-Mouse, Mousie, Mousie Beaucoup, Mousipan, Susan.


Hahaha, that strikes me funny, all the Mouse names and then "_susan_.".....lol

Pearl's nicks are:
Pearly, PearlyQ, Boogie (don't know how that started), bobbob, pumpkin, Poopie, Thingy, Little Buzzard, Boobsie, and I'm sure some others I can't remember right now...lol


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha these are hilarious I love reading all you guys nicknames!

Pablo - Pabs, Pabso, Pabby, Pabaliscious, Baby boy, Lil man, Or when he's up to no good theres some names I can't write on here LOL 

Neeva- So far we have, Neevs, Neev Neev, And Neevy it'll most likely expand up though ha!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It was actually one of the few names that was sort of intentional lol. We realised that Mouse was the only dog who didn't have a real/human name, so we started calling her Susan as a joke.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Dorothy is Honey, HoneyBee, Lover, Pupst, Pupster, and Sweetpea.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Piper is Pipers, Pipes, Little One, Baby Girl.
Micky is Mick, Bubbie, (no idea where that one came from). Hubby calls him My Boy.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Haha these are hilarious I love reading all you guys nicknames!
> 
> Pablo - Pabs, Pabso, Pabby, Pabaliscious, Baby boy, Lil man, Or when he's up to no good theres some names I can't write on here LOL
> 
> Neeva- So far we have, Neevs, Neev Neev, And Neevy it'll most likely expand up though ha!


Oh we add "luscious" at the end of their names too. I forgot Rockyliscious in my list. lol And we have some names for when they're up to no good too. :lol:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

HA HA HA These are great! Here is what my crew is called the most:

Sonny- Little Man, Monster, Munchkin
BG- Princess, Drama Queen, Diva Child
Gibbs- Gibbers, Stinky Butt, Mud Dog
Huly- The Who, King Huly, Baby Boy
Nala- Queen Bee, NaNa
Scarlett- Scar, ******* dog, Wild Child 

BG & Sonny together get called- Double Trouble and two peas in a pod! I swear they share a brain at times!

All of the dogs answer to Brat, Trouble and hoodlum too!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It was actually one of the few names that was sort of intentional lol. We realised that Mouse was the only dog who didn't have a real/human name, so we started calling her Susan as a joke.


Bahaha, that's gold. 😂


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm loving reading all the nicknames. Ours are pretty silly too. 

Chad - Chaddles, Chaddy, Chadwick, The Chad, Littlest Boy, The Golden Child
Nibbler - Nibs, Nibbles, Nibble Nibble, Nibblonian, The tiny dog
Satine - T, Teenie, Teen, Princess, Daddy's Princess, Little girl


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I love this thread. Fun, and I don't feel like such a crazy Chihuahua lady. LOL


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My three are: 1.Zarita= Rity, 2. Emmie=Em, emmiedoodle and 3.is Bonnie=bon or little one.


----------



## koko (Dec 9, 2013)

Kokomo--Chi Dog--Chi Man---


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost forgot....I also call Dorothy, "Curly Sue" because of the way her tail curls up over her back.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucy has several:
Lulu
Lulabelle
Luboo
Mia has few too:
Mimi
Micro midget
3 inches from the floor


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Marley (Chihuahua) we often call either littlest man or Marley Mar.

Kendra (terrier/Chihuahua mix) we call little girl or Kendra Ken.

Gizmo (shih Tzu) we call little man or Giz.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

This is awesome! Corona has many nick names and I thought I was crazy! This post validates my crazy!

Corona: Roni, Rona, Ronies, Baby Girl, Princess, Beauty, and probably the most used Little. There are a few others thrown in here and there, but those are on a daily basis!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am loving these! I though of another favorite name we call Beverly. BeebleBrocks!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Now I am conscience of nicknames! Today I have noticed I also call Corona Bubbles, Bibbles, Pumpkin, Pretty Pumpkin and I think even more. She must think I'm nuts!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> Now I am conscience of nicknames! Today I have noticed I also call Corona Bubbles, Bibbles, Pumpkin, Pretty Pumpkin and I think even more. She must think I'm nuts!!


I have always wondered that, lol. Beverly probably thinks to herself, "why on Earth is she excitedly yelling Beeble Brocks? What does that mean?"

LOL!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great post!!! I realized that I call Lily-Lilith, Baby, Girly and Lil.
Mia is Mo-me, Mo-bee Mo-mo.
Raisin is Rai-Rai & Sissy.


----------



## comanchesue (Apr 7, 2015)

Kip: kippersnacks, kipster, and when he walks with his nose to the ground Huckleberry


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

A lot of Corona's names, not derived from Corona, are the same names I call my actual baby girl! Including "baby girl". She is home from college for the summer and is getting a kick out of answering me every time I call Corona one of "her names"! Lucky she is not the jealous type! She loves my Roni girl!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie I call Tootie, Toots, and Toot 

Minnie I call perfect little dog, Mouse mouse, or mouse

Ellie i call little angel 

hahaha , there are probably others too ... just cant think of them right now


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I just had the most FUN reading this thread. Now I can tell my hubby...see I'm not the only one that has nicknames.

Carolina I call, the baby, Miss C, Chi-Chi, little bunny (it's what she looks like sometimes running and hopping around), Miss Carolina and little one. 

Indy I call, Mr. Wiggles (he's always wiggling his tail and butt), Indy man, Papa-Chi & sometimes when he keeps looking around or pesting for more food I say to him, you don't want us to call you El Chubo, do you?

My cat Lexi I call, Miss Lexington, Miss L, Sassy Cat & Moo Moo Meow


----------



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 4 chi's and they have many nicknames! Some are very random as my husband can be quite creative with names....
Roxy aka spinach, roxles, baby girl 
Rigby aka Iggy pop, Iggy, Riggy, Riggles
Pasja aka fainting goat, faint, pashka
Piper aka Pip, piper pots, baby pipes

I have also been given many nicknames but will not bore you all with those ;-)


----------

